# Jack Smalley website pdfs anyone?



## Rob (Jan 3, 2020)

I purchased one three days ago but no dowload link so far... sent an email but no reply


----------



## d.healey (Jan 3, 2020)

Checked your junk mail folder?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jan 3, 2020)

I read that he passed away.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2020)

laurikoivisto said:


> I read that he passed away.


Seriously? That’d be too sad


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 3, 2020)

yes. I saw on FB a conductor expressing sadness about this yesterday. I assumed this was what your post was about.


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2020)

...


----------



## Rob (Feb 3, 2020)

well after a month I thought that someone would have taken care of JS website (which is still online btw) and check orders and emails. It doesn't seem to be the case though, and I'm still waiting to receive the book. I've sent two emails but no reply... what would you do if you were in my shoes? Is it tactless to ask for the book I paid for, considered the particular circumstance? I'd still love to receive it


----------



## wlinart (Feb 3, 2020)

Rob said:


> well after a month I thought that someone would have taken care of JS website (which is still online btw) and check orders and emails. It doesn't seem to be the case though, and I'm still waiting to receive the book. I've sent two emails but no reply... what would you do if you were in my shoes? Is it tactless to ask for the book I paid for, considered the particular circumstance? I'd still love to receive it


I bought one of his book some time ago. i looked it up, got it pretty fast. And it's normally send automatically, because he uses sendowl, which is an automatic service.
Maybe with the passing away they didn't pay the fee for that service?


----------



## Rob (Feb 3, 2020)

wlinart said:


> I bought one of his book some time ago. i looked it up, got it pretty fast. And it's normally send automatically, because he uses sendowl, which is an automatic service.
> Maybe with the passing away they didn't pay the fee for that service?


may be, but I'd consider that a rather irresponsible behavior... I'll probably have to ask Paypal for a refund


----------



## wlinart (Feb 3, 2020)

Which book did you bought?


----------



## robgb (Feb 3, 2020)

Rob said:


> may be, but I'd consider that a rather irresponsible behavior... I'll probably have to ask Paypal for a refund


My sympathies about his passing, but considering the high price of his books, someone should make sure a) you can't order; or b) orders are fulfilled.


----------



## Rob (Feb 3, 2020)

robgb said:


> My sympathies about his passing, but considering the high price of his books, someone should make sure a) you can't order; or b) orders are fulfilled.


my thoughts as well


----------



## wlinart (Feb 3, 2020)

It's not that i don't agree, it's just that i'm also sympathetic to the family because they just lost someone. He passed away the 30th of december, so maybe there will be a response later on. It's probaby not the first thing on their mind. But in the mean time, a paypal dispute might not be a bad thing


----------



## benatural (Feb 3, 2020)

If the man passed away, how is it irresponsible for no one to respond?


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm wondering if they don't have access to the accounts to run the website. It could be they would love to sell you a copy, but can't access it.


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm wondering if they don't have access to the accounts to run the website. It could be they would love to sell you a copy, but can't access it.


That could be an explanation, yes...


----------



## benatural (Feb 4, 2020)

Or maybe there is no 'they', and that he was the only one who managed it, and now that he's gone, that's it?


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't think he lived in isolation, but anyway if my money (and that of those who will purchase his books from now on) goes to his family I'm ok with that... just don't want to throw it away


----------



## chillbot (Feb 4, 2020)

Rob said:


> I don't think he lived in isolation, but anyway if my money (and that of those who will purchase his books from now on) goes to his family I'm ok with that... just don't want to throw it away


Jack has tons of family and friends out here, he was very social and well-loved. And his passing was not entirely unexpected, I believe he was 92.

I would try one of his sons, Steven or Adam, who are both educators and orchestrators themselves.

Maybe reach out to Steven and let him know, I've taken his orchestration classes ages ago and I'm pretty sure he would want to be made aware of the situation:









HOME - stevenscottsmalley.com


Steven Scott Smalley (aka Scott Smalley) is a composer - orchestrator - arranger - conductor - musician in Southern California, who has added his touch to many major motion pictures and television sho




www.stevenscottsmalley.com


----------



## windshore (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes, I helped someone a few years ago by contacting Steven. I'm sure he can get it straightened out



chillbot said:


> Jack has tons of family and friends out here, he was very social and well-loved. And his passing was not entirely unexpected, I believe he was 92.
> 
> I would try one of his sons, Steven or Adam, who are both educators and orchestrators themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2020)

wlinart said:


> Which book did you bought?


The one on serisl composition


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Jack has tons of family and friends out here, he was very social and well-loved. And his passing was not entirely unexpected, I believe he was 92.
> 
> I would try one of his sons, Steven or Adam, who are both educators and orchestrators themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot chillbot, very helpful! I'm going to write Steven an email and see if he can sort it out for me...


----------



## wlinart (Feb 4, 2020)

Rob said:


> The one on serisl composition


Can't help you with that one, i have the composing for films one


----------



## chillbot (Feb 4, 2020)

Rob said:


> The one on serisl composition


I am a serious composer too, serisly!


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2020)

sre you sbsolutely sure?


----------

